# Me and my familiar are ready for Hogwarts...



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

So I got a fun new box today. Thought I'd take a couple of shots with Thaddius. He's never been my most photogenic rat, but he's the one that does what I tell him and doesn't get distracted, thus the results were perfect!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

That third photo looks like he's ready to board the train!


----------



## Zabora (Jun 8, 2014)

Oh! SQUEE! HE'S SO CUTE! I love Harry Potter and your rat is absolutely adorable...


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

These are great! Definitely brightened my day!


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks guys  I really didn't think he'd sit still for the photos but I'm really happy with the results. I can't stop looking at them :3


----------



## beaner (Jul 21, 2014)

I like these photos, put a smile on my face


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

These shots are wonderful!


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

OMG so cute ahh!! I love the box and he looks so perfect in it!


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Great shots


----------



## Lita (Jul 10, 2014)

That is so cute! Where did you get tht box! And he looks so perfect to. I would so expect to see him with someone on the train to Hogwarts!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

This is so cute! Now I want to see a picture of a mini Hogwarts Express filled with little rats wearing witches hats


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Lita said:


> That is so cute! Where did you get tht box! And he looks so perfect to. I would so expect to see him with someone on the train to Hogwarts!


I got the box from an agricultural show I went to today. The stand was doing all kinda of woodwork stuff. Now that I know how good Thaddius is for photos, I have the biggest urge to make a witches hat for him!


----------



## theAfanc (Aug 29, 2014)

I lOVE the third one! His face just looks so happy!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

That box is most possibly the best thing I have seen for rats hahaha! (Maybe just for how goddamn cute it is!). Eeeeeee amazing  Such a cutie pie.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

That is way too cute. Ah what a perfect rat. I love his color.


----------



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

Gorgeous rattie and pics!! Looks just like my Monty ( Montgomery Brown ) I love the coloring.


----------

